# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  مَن طاب رِيحُه زاد عقلُه

## أشرف بن محمد

(مَن نَظُفَ ثوبُه قَلَّ همُّه، ومَن طاب رِيحُه زاد عقلُه). قال: محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة، سمعتُ المُزَنِيَّ يقول، قال: سمعتُ الشافعيَّ، فذكره. انظر: صفة الصفوة 2: 145 هند.
فينبغي على طالب العلم الاعتناء بأسباب زيادة العقل والفطنة، والبُعد - ما أمكن - عن مُجْلِبات الهموم، ومُشْغِلات الأفكار والفُهوم..

----------


## أبو معاذ البليدي

من أسباب راحة الإنسان نظافة ثوبه ، وطيب ريحه ، وعدم عصيان ربه . حياة سعيدة .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أسعدك الله أبا معاذ!

----------


## طالبة فقه

في الطيب من الخاصية أن الملائكة تحبه ، والشياطين تنفر منه ، وأحب شيءٍ إلى الشياطين الرائحة المنتنة الكريهة ، فالأرواح الطيبة تحب الرائحة الطيبة ، والأرواح الخبيثة تحب الرائحة الخبيثة ، وكل روح تميل إلى ما يُناسبها ، فالخبيثات للخبيثين ، والخبيثون للخبيثات ، والطيبات للطيبين , والطيبون للطيبات . انظر زاد المعاد - ابن القيم - (4/279).

----------

